# Finally going to be a Mummy and Daddy



## Rossi (Mar 18, 2007)

Just thought I would post my fantastic news - DH and I were approved at matching panel yesterday!    We haven't stopped smiling   
After 5 years of wanting our family - it is finally going to happen - seems so strange but very exciting!
Introductions start on the 4th of January - can't wait to meet him! x


----------



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

I saw your post and wanted to congratulate you, what fantastic Christmas news. 


Bet you can't wait for Christmas to be out of the way?!


Katie x


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Brilliant news! Congratulations    

xx


----------



## Tarango (Nov 3, 2006)

Congratulations!!!        


not long until the 4th January!


Fantastic news!


love
T
xx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

many many congrats!!! fantastic feeling. look forward to hearing all about intros xxxxx


----------



## Daisy38 (Oct 25, 2010)

Congratulations!! 

It sounds so exciting to know that you're little one is just round the corner from coming home.

Mummy and Daddy forever!

  

Daisy


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

How exciting..Congratulations  

Wishing Christmas out of the way at all?? bet you just want to sleep and wake up on the 4th  

kj x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations 

Enjoy your last Christmas together, next year will be VERY different   

How old is your DS?
OT x


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Congratulations















C xox


----------



## Duckling (Oct 5, 2009)

So much happy news! Massive congratulations!! How exciting!
Love from Duckling x


----------



## Oceania (Dec 29, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS

We start introductions on the same day! 
Have a wonderful christmas
Oceania x


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

Fab news and all the best for January

Bop


----------



## Rossi (Mar 18, 2007)

Thank you all so much for all of your replies. We really feel that we have got the best Christmas present ever   
We both can't stop smiling   
Introductions have been booked in for the 4th Jan - we can't wait - Our LO will be 18 months when we meet him - and yes we just want Christmas to fly by!

Rossi xxxx


----------

